# Rebuilding costs - is there a calculator available.



## SA Ecca (1 Feb 2007)

Waiting to sign on our house but first need to get rebuilding costs for existing house in Dublin and the new house in Wicklow.
Cannot find up to date rates, Hibernian data was for 2003 and did not include Wicklow.

any help very much appreciated


----------



## Towger (1 Feb 2007)

Something funny happening here. Here you go for a second time : [broken link removed]

Towger


----------



## Elphaba (12 Feb 2007)

I recently changed to FBD for house insurance at a very competitive rate.
They calculated the rebuilding costs, cant remember exact details, but they were very helpful in every way, you should give them a ring.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Feb 2007)

Duplicate.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Elphaba said:


> I recently changed to FBD for house insurance at a very competitive rate.
> They calculated the rebuilding costs, cant remember exact details, but they were very helpful in every way, you should give them a ring.


_FBD _just use the _SCS _figures for their calculator.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Feb 2007)

Thread now locked.


----------

